# My old convict



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

I bought him as an adult around 10 years ago, and he is really looking old. He is blind in one eye, and his fins never grew back the same. He was pretty beat up when I bought him. I have never had a cichlid die on me, and I think he is reaching his life expectancy. Recently, he has has been laying on his side, and breathing hard. He gets up and still active some times though. The water params are great. Is he slowly dying?


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

To make it simple, yes, he is probably dying.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

From the sounds of it yes I agree that he is slowly dieing. I am sorry!


----------



## Natalie (Jun 11, 2007)

What a nice old convict! He probably is slowing down, as you said, due to his age. To make him more comfortable you could add some aquarium salt to his tank if you want. It will act as a cathartic and calming agent and help his osmoregulatory system out so that he doesn't feel so stressed...


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

Natalie said:



> What a nice old convict! He probably is slowing down, as you said, due to his age. To make him more comfortable you could add some aquarium salt to his tank if you want. It will act as a cathartic and calming agent and help his osmoregulatory system out so that he doesn't feel so stressed...


Thanks, and that pic was from 5 years ago. He is still very personable, and eating well. I'm not sure if I should use salt, because of the live plants. I'll really miss the little guy


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

with the live plants just dont use as much, you could still add a bit if you want, but being he is 10 i dont think it is necessary, as you are obviously doing it right.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

phishes said:


> I bought him as an adult around 10 years ago...


 what a great fish story. you should be quite proud of yourself to have cared for a pet so well. =D> what size of tank is he living in? does he, or has he, have any tank mates?


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

lloyd said:


> phishes said:
> 
> 
> > I bought him as an adult around 10 years ago...
> ...


Thanks. He is in a 55g w/ a female sal and male firemouth. It is the most peaceful cichlid tank I have ever had. All of the fish are around the 6'' mark. They don't even harm the plants. I have a rena xp3 canister and emperor 400 for filtration. Also, there are 3 swordtails in the tank. 
I don't know if I could replace him, because I don't know how the other 2 will act to a new fish. I think I got really lucky w/ the sal, because she is not aggressive at all. 
I wish my camera worked.


----------



## ksfishguy (Dec 17, 2006)

I think your fish is a beauty. Sorry to hear he is getting along in age. I think you would be okay adding another convict if it has some size on it already. I would love to see some pics of your setup and fish as well.


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

ksfishguy said:


> I think your fish is a beauty. Sorry to hear he is getting along in age. I think you would be okay adding another convict if it has some size on it already. I would love to see some pics of your setup and fish as well.


Thanks. His hump is a lot bigger now, and he looks stockier. He is the dominate fish in this tank. I have been thinking about replacing him w/ a HRP when he passes. Hope the other 2 will be nice to a new tank mate. These fish will inherrit my 75g one day. 
I need a new camera, so I don't have any new pics to post. 
Here are the other 2 when they were 2-3'' in a 25g.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow your Convict, Firemouth, and F Sal are BEAUTIFUL! Great job! :thumb:

Loving your Salvini all the way!  :thumb:


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> Wow your Convict, Firemouth, and F Sal are BEAUTIFUL! Great job! :thumb:
> 
> Loving your Salvini all the way!  :thumb:


Thanks. The sal is my fav :fish:


----------



## is300soon (Nov 2, 2008)

what is the fish called that is swimming up in the pic?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

The one on the right is a Female Salvini and the one on the left is a Firemouth.


----------



## hamza (Feb 5, 2007)

Awesome convict buddy! You proved yourself a true fishkeeper!
Would love to see the present pictures of all the three.


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

hamza said:


> Awesome convict buddy! You proved yourself a true fishkeeper!
> Would love to see the present pictures of all the three.


Thanks, I don't have current pics, but here are more of my sal and FM at 3''. I bought these 2 at 1.5'', and they are very slow growers. The sal grew a little faster then the FM, but they are close in size now.



















I also have this texas who is extremely aggressive, and is 7'' now. She is prolly about 4'' in this pic.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow beautiful! I love all of your fish!

That Female Salvini and Texas is GORGEOUS!  

Keep up the good work! :thumb:


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

I think you did an excellent job with your fish. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: 
I'm planing on breeding convicts in a 29 soon.  
Maybe you could give me some pointers...
I hope my fish turn out as beautiful  as yours!


----------

